# Irons



## Palladium (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anybody heard from him? Anybody have a way of contacting him? The whole thing has me worried. :|


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 8, 2011)

I asked the same question some time ago and heard nothing. I also don't have any personal contact information. I expect if he had an interest in participating, he'd be here. Many move on, which I'm hoping is what he's done, and he's not experiencing anything negative. 

Harold


----------



## 4metals (Nov 8, 2011)

I also enjoy his unique perspective. I hope he is well.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 9, 2011)

I spoke to someone who has heard from him. He's doing good and just busy. Hopefully he will be back soon.


----------



## Claudie (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## butcher (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks, Palladium. 

we sure miss Irons.


----------



## Shaul (Nov 20, 2011)

Ralph,

I remember back when you disappeared for some months (without a word), and we had exactly the same concerns about you.

Though this forum and everything around it, may be the most important thing in our (collective) lives, yet life (and the business of living) sometimes takes precedence...
and get's in the way.

Shaul


----------



## Palladium (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad to see you back shaul.


----------



## Shaul (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks.

Although everyone has the right to take a break sometimes from the enjoyable things in life, yet it's good to keep in touch.

In a sense we're like a large extended family, we may not always agree with each other but we do care.


Shaul


----------



## Irons2 (May 6, 2012)

Back but just lurking for the time being. Had to take a break so that I could focus.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 6, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> Back but just lurking for the time being. Had to take a break so that I could focus.



Glad you are back and ok.


----------



## Palladium (May 6, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> Back but just lurking for the time being. Had to take a break so that I could focus.




Missed you buddy !!!! 
Hope your doing good.


----------



## Irons2 (May 6, 2012)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > Back but just lurking for the time being. Had to take a break so that I could focus.
> ...


Thanks for the welcome back.....I hope I don't wear it out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Irons2 (May 6, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > Back but just lurking for the time being. Had to take a break so that I could focus.
> ...


Aw, Shucks...Good to have friends.

Spent the Winter working on Furnace design. My new one melts Kaowool like it's Cotton Candy. Needed something to deal with refractory ores.


----------



## philddreamer (May 6, 2012)

Hey Irons, welcome back brother! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Irons2 (May 6, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> Hey Irons, welcome back brother! 8)
> 
> Phil



Hi Phil.  Good to see you again.


----------



## butcher (May 6, 2012)

Irons, 
The forum is not the same without your wit, and neat ideas, hope you stick around and make us all here, feel at home.

Glad to see your still kicking and trying to burn things.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 6, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Irons2 said:
> ...



That will never happen with you, you are always welcome here.


----------



## Irons2 (May 6, 2012)

butcher said:


> Irons,
> The forum is not the same without your wit, and neat ideas, hope you stick around and make us all here, feel at home.
> 
> Glad to see your still kicking and trying to burn things.



...and not so neat ideas... :mrgreen: 

If you don't make mistakes, you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## 4metals (May 6, 2012)

What happened to Gabby Hayes?


----------



## nickvc (May 7, 2012)

Great to have back on the forum, as the guys have all said we miss your unique insight and sense of humour 8)


----------



## Oz (May 7, 2012)

I too miss your avitar. It is good to see you well and back.


----------



## Irons2 (May 7, 2012)

4metals said:


> What happened to Gabby Hayes?



Gabby has returned. Ornery as ever. :twisted:


----------



## Irons2 (May 7, 2012)

Oz said:


> I too miss your avitar. It is good to see you well and back.


Thanks Oz. It's good to be greeted by old friends.


----------



## Irons2 (May 7, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Great to have back on the forum, as the guys have all said we miss your unique insight and sense of humour 8)


Hi Nick,
Long time no see.
Has the Economy improved so you notice a difference in sales?


----------



## qst42know (May 7, 2012)

So "duck and cover" is an economic strategy?

Welcome back Irons. :mrgreen:


----------



## Oz (May 8, 2012)

qst42know said:


> So "duck and cover" is an economic strategy?


You mean we still "have" an economy. Please show me where it is.


----------



## nickvc (May 8, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > Great to have back on the forum, as the guys have all said we miss your unique insight and sense of humour 8)
> ...



Ha ha that sense of humour is still there, the economy here in the UK is still in the pan and doesn't seem to be getting any better, if anything it's worse for jewellers as we are a luxury that most can't afford or is not deemed a necessity, I'm hanging on hoping to see easy and better times in the future and keeping the wolf from the door processing anything others haven't a clue about, much from what I learn here on the forum.


----------



## publius (May 8, 2012)

Nick, Have the rich French done anything to stimulate the economy in the UK, now that France will begin to tax them at 75%???


----------



## Irons2 (May 8, 2012)

qst42know said:


> So "duck and cover" is an economic strategy?
> 
> Welcome back Irons. :mrgreen:



Thank you. Keep thinking good thoughts. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 19, 2013)

:| :| :|


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Not only him. More of them fine gentleman are missing. I noticed Oz is no longer around, it seems this thread is going to look like list of KIA (now that is exaggeration but they are missed at least by me that is for sure).


----------



## nickvc (Jun 20, 2013)

I heard from Irons at the end of January but not since, he could just be busy or more problems with his computer as I gather he got a virus last time he went missing.
Funny you should mention Oz Patt as I used to hear from him regulary but no word in along while and his email doesnt work.


----------



## butcher (Jun 20, 2013)

I also miss many of our old friends, and often wonder how they are doing.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe we should start doing roll call at the end of each month :|


----------

